# Passenger complaint



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

So I need to drive Uber full time for about 1 month and make living expenses, as I am going through a transition period. I have done about 600 rides in the past with a 4.9 driver rating.

Did Uber for a couple of weeks and I guess some rider complained and I got one of those "driving while impaired" emails ..Acct suspended " pending investigation". I am no dumb enough to try and pay the rent and drink or impair myself in any way while driving for Uber. Clearly a false allegation.

Any idea how long it takes for Uber to make a decision to reinstate or not?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Maybe a couple of days. If you don't aleady, always good to have a backup gig (i.e. Lyft, etc.) in situations like this so you can at least keep some income coming in until they reinstate you.


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. The issue is that I rented a car through the Uber rental program. My intention was to have it for 4-6 weeks do Uber for some basic income during this period and then get back on my feet. I had to rent because the car I was using for Lyft (my personal car) went bad suddenly with transmission issues so I could not use it for Lyft, Amazon Flex etc. and had to rent a car.

Yeah, I definitely should have better backup plan. Unfortunately, I am running laser thin financially right now and really needed to do Uber full time for a few weeks, till I can get a W2 job. 

Uber is saying that I cannot use this rental to drive for Lyft or I would be all over Lyft right now.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Can you find another driver to sublease the car out? Maybe you'll earn a referral bonus on that new driver too!


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice idea  But it is a rental through the Uber Hertz rental program and not a lease.


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

I just find it amazing that with Uber passengers (compared to Lyft) are more annonymous, eg no pictures etc. And it seems like with Uber passenger's file a lot of complaints. Yes, for sure some of these complaints are legitimate. However, a passenger can make up a complaint against an Uber driver and Uber just takes the passenger's word for it. 

On this message board I have been reading about good Uber drivers who have completed 1000s of rides just getting deactivated for a passenger complaining etc. kind of out of the blue. Seems really arbitrary. I don't have kids or a wife that I have to support. But some of the stories of drivers with families are just gut wrenching.

At this point, I just want Uber to either reinstate me or do what they have to do(deactivate permanently etc). Obviously I would prefer reinstatement so I can drive for a few more weeks and make some money.

I thought when I got a W2 job I would still do Uber part-time to make some extra cash. However, with this account suspension due to a bogus complaint has changed my mind. I mean I have been reading that some college kids and other passenger know how to game the system as far as to just make up a complaint about a trip to get ride credits or their money back etc. 

I never had anything like this happen to me when I was driving Lyft. But I guess Uber has its crappy reputation for a reason. They would rather recruit a new driver than try to keep a good one on the road by doing a proper investigation and holding passengers who make false or improper complaints accountable.


----------



## anthony23 (May 27, 2018)

sunny25 said:


> So I need to drive Uber full time for about 1 month and make living expenses, as I am going through a transition period. I have done about 600 rides in the past with a 4.9 driver rating.
> 
> Did Uber for a couple of weeks and I guess some rider complained and I got one of those "driving while impaired" emails ..Acct suspended " pending investigation". I am no dumb enough to try and pay the rent and drink or impair myself in any way while driving for Uber. Clearly a false allegation.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes for Uber to make a decision to reinstate or not?


I am sorry that this happened to you. It happened to me a few weeks ago and I couldn't believe it when I got the email.

The person who complained that I was "impaired" was in the car with me for a 45 minute trip. That's an awful long time to sit in the car on your phone the entire time with an impaired driver.

I called uber support. If you haven't contacted uber support by phone I suggest you do that. I think if you just email it takes longer. After I called uber support my account was back up and running in 24 hours.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

sunny25 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The issue is that I rented a car through the Uber rental program.


IIRC A while back a member here posted an allegation that this happens with regularity to drivers who rent cars through the rental program. The allegation I believe had to do with the number of miles the cars rack up, and that by claiming impairment, or other issue leading to suspension they prevent the driver from driving the rental car, and thereby keep the mileage down on the cars.

Obviously proving that if true wouldn't be easy. It would most likely take class action litigation. Obviously that doesn't help you in your current situation but I would keep my eyes open on this one. If they're doing this I doubt they can keep doing it for too long without it being legally challenged.


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks Wonkytonk. Yeah, could be. But I would think they want me to give more rides, but I see your point about the mileage. Just doing some research I have seen a lot of posts about drivers getting the driving impaired emails due do a passenger complaining. Seems to be a pax not liking the way the driver is driving or the pax having some other issue with the driver and then reporting the driver driving like he/she is impaired to "get back" at the driver or simply complaining to get their ride money back or get ride credits.

Somebody on another post made the point that if the pax legitimately thought the driver was impaired, wouldn't the pax call the cops or immediately stop the ride. It is just disappointing that Uber just believes the pax right away, or act like they do. I wish they would actually do a through and complete investigation. Just leaves such a bad taste that for the full-time drivers who do a 1000s of rides if they get enough complaints like this, whether they be legit or false, it doesn't make a difference to Uber. They get canned even if they are false allegations.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

I've received 2 of those bs complaints people use to try and get a refund. I just msg Uber back and tell them I don't concern myself with people trying to get a refund.


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

Cool Duckman  In my case they just sent me the email and account was suspended the second I got the email. I can't even log onto the driver app; can't even take out the money I already made etc.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Call them, it's far more effective than anything else. 1-800-593-7069. // Every time they try to screw me over I call them.


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

I called them right after they notified me via email. I called that number and spoke to a rep who told me that it is a different department that handles issues like mine. Said something about an investigative department. I asked to speak to this investigative department but the rep said they only communicate via email and that there no way to talk to them .

The rep said that I just need to reply to the email informing me of my suspension and wait for them to investigate. And that they would let me know via email of the outcome.

You would think a serious allegation like this and you would be able to talk to someone. But I guess not.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

This is why every driver needs a dashcam. "That didn't happen and I have date and time-stamped dashcam footage to prove it. Where should I send the footage?"

Also, I think we should start demanding proof from the a-hole pax. Every smart phone has a camera. Make THEM provide video proof of the so-called impaired driving.


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

Valid points AllGold. The problem is that Uber doesn't "accept" dashcam footage in some cities or at all in some cases from what I have researched so far.

And driving while impaired falls into their zero-tolerance policy ( which rightfully it should be zero-tolerance). The issue is that some pax know that they can just make an accusation without showing proof, without ending the trip immediately, without calling the cops and they will not have to prove anything.

Uber's policy (from what I have researched so far) is that if you get 3 of these complaints, even without any proof whatsoever. The driver is permanently deactivated. So some pax, although I believe to be a very small minority, know this and they are malicious complaints. 

Do the math, you give enough rides you will eventually get some complaints. Or if you are tired at night and your car swerves slightly. Or say you miss a turn. The pax can think hey maybe this guy is impaired and there is one complaint of 3 needed to get permanently deactivated right there.

Again, the driver is replaceable to Uber. Thoroughly investigating the compliant and holding pax accountable if it doesn't hold merit if not Uber's MO.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

sunny25 said:


> So I need to drive Uber full time for about 1 month and make living expenses, as I am going through a transition period. I have done about 600 rides in the past with a 4.9 driver rating.
> 
> Did Uber for a couple of weeks and I guess some rider complained and I got one of those "driving while impaired" emails ..Acct suspended " pending investigation". I am no dumb enough to try and pay the rent and drink or impair myself in any way while driving for Uber. Clearly a false allegation.
> 
> Any idea how long it takes for Uber to make a decision to reinstate or not?


Uber basically puts you on a BS 48 hour hold while they "investigate." By investigate, Uber means "do nothing." They don't talk to the passenger and they certainly don't talk to you. It is merely a CYA temporary suspension on your account.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> Uber basically puts you on a BS 48 hour hold while they "investigate." By investigate, Uber means "do nothing." They don't talk to the passenger and they certainly don't talk to you. It is merely a CYA temporary suspension on your account.


Go for the $150 "timeout" bonus...

Some seem to have gotten it...

Rakos


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

anthony23 said:


> The person who complained that I was "impaired" was in the car with me for a 45 minute trip. That's an awful long time to sit in the car on your phone the entire time with an impaired driver.
> .


Ding ding ding. They made the claim because it was an expensive ride. Since there's no penalty for filing a false claim, I'm actually surprised this scam doesn't happen more often.


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

anthony23 said:


> I am sorry that this happened to you. It happened to me a few weeks ago and I couldn't believe it when I got the email.
> 
> The person who complained that I was "impaired" was in the car with me for a 45 minute trip. That's an awful long time to sit in the car on your phone the entire time with an impaired driver.
> 
> I called uber support. If you haven't contacted uber support by phone I suggest you do that. I think if you just email it takes longer. After I called uber support my account was back up and running in 24 hours.


Yeah, that I exactly how I felt. Some of these riders are tough to deal with. They did turn my account back on after about 40hrs.

Update: Uber turned my account back on after about 40 hrs. Thanks for the replies/advice guys


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> Uber basically puts you on a BS 48 hour hold while they "investigate." By investigate, Uber means "do nothing." They don't talk to the passenger and they certainly don't talk to you. It is merely a CYA temporary suspension on your account.


I assume they attempt to contact the passenger to get the full story and if they do not get a hold of them within 48 hours the reactivae you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sunny25 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The issue is that I rented a car through the Uber rental program. My intention was to have it for 4-6 weeks do Uber for some basic income during this period and then get back on my feet. I had to rent because the car I was using for Lyft (my personal car) went bad suddenly with transmission issues so I could not use it for Lyft, Amazon Flex etc. and had to rent a car.
> 
> Yeah, I definitely should have better backup plan. Unfortunately, I am running laser thin financially right now and really needed to do Uber full time for a few weeks, till I can get a W2 job.
> 
> Uber is saying that I cannot use this rental to drive for Lyft or I would be all over Lyft right now.


Just go to a pizza chain like Dominoes and drive for them, you'll probably do better then driving for Uber anyway.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey man I wish you the best getting re-activated. How did it work out?

P.S. Lyft also has a rental program with Hertz just like Uber. Works pretty much the same way and Lyft calls it their "Express Drive" program. Like Uber, though, you can only drive for Lyft if you rent with Lyft. So if Uber doesn't end up working for you then give this a shot.

Cost is $209/wk + approx. $30.00 in fees and taxes, so about $239/wk when all is said and done. The difference is Lyft will take these payments for the rental out of your earnings from giving rides. There's no need to pay the rental fee upfront like with Uber using a credit card, etc. So if you're struggling with upfront money, this is a good option. You can get a car without literally giving them a dollar (I've used the program before). Just make sure your rides exceed $239/wk to cover the rental expenses and you'll be good to go or they will charge the difference to your CC (i.e. if your rental fee is $239 but you only make $219 in Lyft earnings, they'll charge you the remaining $20).


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

sunny25 said:


> I just find it amazing that with Uber passengers (compared to Lyft) are more annonymous, eg no pictures etc. And it seems like with Uber passenger's file a lot of complaints. Yes, for sure some of these complaints are legitimate. However, a passenger can make up a complaint against an Uber driver and Uber just takes the passenger's word for it.
> 
> On this message board I have been reading about good Uber drivers who have completed 1000s of rides just getting deactivated for a passenger complaining etc. kind of out of the blue. Seems really arbitrary. I don't have kids or a wife that I have to support. But some of the stories of drivers with families are just gut wrenching.
> 
> ...


I got deactivated too a week ago because of the same fraudulent complain. Uber did not provide the details of their investigation either. They just reactivated my account 3 days after the complain. Best wishes!


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Surprise, surprise, I got an email this morning stating that a passenger said I was "falling asleep at the wheel." Looked through my trips over the last week and see a fairly long, 30 mile trip that has been comped to the rider. The guy was a completely shady character and in retrospect, not surprised at all. Have gone back and forth with Uber all day and just keep getting their canned responses. So far, I've posted on Uber's Twitter account about 5 times today and will continue to barrage their Twitter until they pull their heads out of their a*ses. Recourse is basically zero and they act as judge, jury and executioner in these events and it's really enlightening just how back asswards this company operates. I hear about this $150 compensation that "may" be offered in the end and will push like hell to get it. I'm a rabid dog when it comes to this kind of BS and will not let it go, so we'll see what happens...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

daave1 said:


> View attachment 234511
> Surprise, surprise, I got an email this morning stating that a passenger said I was "falling asleep at the wheel." Looked through my trips over the last week and see a fairly long, 30 mile trip that has been comped to the rider. The guy was a completely shady character and in retrospect, not surprised at all. Have gone back and forth with Uber all day and just keep getting their canned responses. So far, I've posted on Uber's Twitter account about 5 times today and will continue to barrage their Twitter until they pull their heads out of their a*ses. Recourse is basically zero and they act as judge, jury and executioner in these events and it's really enlightening just how back asswards this company operates. I hear about this $150 compensation that "may" be offered in the end and will push like hell to get it. I'm a rabid dog when it comes to this kind of BS and will not let it go, so we'll see what happens...


You'll have much better luck if you go to a GLH.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You'll have much better luck if you go to a GLH.


Thanks, I was thinking about doing that today but to my shock, my account has been reactivated already! Strangely enough, there has also been no change to my rating(ie no 1* from the lying bastard that falsely accused me). I wonder if their "investigation" turned up something different?! I guess I'll never know, but I can dream, right?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

daave1 said:


> Thanks, I was thinking about doing that today but to my shock, my account has been reactivated already! Strangely enough, there has also been no change to my rating(ie no 1* from the lying bastard that falsely accused me). I wonder if their "investigation" turned up something different?! I guess I'll never know, but I can dream, right?


What...????

Did you say you found Bigfoot...???

Time to go buy a lotto ticket...

Looks like your luck is changing...8>)

Rakos


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> What...????
> 
> Did you say you found Bigfoot...???
> 
> ...


I know, right?! Mind blown...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Lyft on!


----------



## sunny25 (Nov 4, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> Hey man I wish you the best getting re-activated. How did it work out?


Yeah, I got reactivated after about a day and a half. Uber doesn't do an investigation. I wish they would though. Asked about the bonus due to a false claim. Surprisingly (not really) haven't heard anything back about the bonus etc .

Thanks for the info about Lyft


----------



## Gs7dayad (Jul 27, 2018)

Duckman963 said:


> I've received 2 of those bs complaints people use to try and get a refund. I just msg Uber back and tell them I don't concern myself with people trying to get a refund.
> View attachment 232569


Lolz. I told them to stop wsti g my time with half information. I got a complaint that I made someone uncomfortable. I asked what the behavior was so I could avoid it. They refused totell me. So I asked them how can I change something that I am not aware of? Like they say if its done again it could lead to deactivation. But they wont tell me what the offensive behavior was... so I looked at the last 30 trips Idid and wo and behold there was a 2 62 fare where the rider paid 0.00 and I remember having a badfeeli g about the guy he was puttingbout areally bad vibe...aagfit


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The basic problem here is that Uber wants all the pax money no matter what and will do anything to keep pax using and paying. On the other side, they have more drivers than they know what to do with so what do they care what happens to drivers.

The moment there is an overabundance of pax and not enough drivers to help them, Uber will start siding with drivers on all matters.

If Uber were an ethical company, they obviously wouldn't base their reactions purely on supply and demand economics. But they're not and they do.


----------

